# 
,    :   ,        ?

----------

.

----------


## komar

,   ,    ,   .   ,   . -...

----------

,     "".         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,    :   ,        ?


 ,   :Smilie:    ! :Smilie:

----------

-     ,       ?

----------

> -     ,       ?


    ,  . :Smilie: 
    10 ,     9???

----------

> ,  .
>     10 ,     9???



   ,     ,  ,       ,     2  ..

----------

> ,     ,  ,       ,     2  ..


      .

----------

> .


   !
   ? "  "   !        ! 1  ...!

----------


## komar

-    .

----------


## gihon

?             ?     - ,   ..

----------


## gihon

> !
>    ? "  "   !        ! 1  ...!

----------


## Evridika

! 1  ...
 :Wink: 
       ....    2.     2000   10  :yes:    .

----------


## shape

?
      ?

----------

1.  .
2.    - ",  _10 ()_ .  ()  .."

----------


## shape



----------

,       ,       :


     ""
(  1  01.07.2012.)



        ?????

----------


## Leila

.

----------

,          (400 .  2 ).   800 .        .        , ,   , ?

----------


## Leila

,  .     ,      .

----------

14001 ( ,            )   13001 (   ),    800 ?

----------


## Leila

,   13-   .   .

----------

!!!!!

----------


## nur87

,        ...    .

----------


## Leila

*nur87*, ,  .      .     ,      ,   " "   ,     .

----------

> ,        ...    .


                14001    ,      ?

----------


## Leila

**,       (   ).     .

----------

,   13001,    (   )

----------


## gihon

> ,       ,       :
> 
> 
>      ""
> (  1  01.07.2012.)
> 
> 
> 
>         ?????


   : 
  01.07.2012.  1     "",     ,    ,     ,    .

----------


## .

-   ,     .     .

----------


## gihon

> -   ,     .     .


,  -,   -     ? 
 . 12   ,        :    . 
       - : Ĩ   (  03.07.2012 1).
 , ,             :   03.07.2012 1, ?
   ,  - ,  -    .  -     ,       .     ,    .  ,     ,       . ,      ( ), -   ,      ,      .    ,      ?

----------

, )))

----------


## .

> ,  -,   -     ?


 .      ,       .     ,   ,    ,   .

----------

